# [SOLVED] Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

*I decided to update my computer, so I installed a new Mobo, PSU, DVD-rom, SSD and CPU, but I can't get it to work.

These are the specs:*

- Corsair HX 750W PSU ATX 12V V2.2, 80 Plus Silver, Modular, 4x 6+2-pin PCIe, 12x SATA, 140mm Fan
- MSI 990FXA-GD65, Socket-AM3+ATX, 990FX+SB950, DDR3, 2xPCIe(2.0)x16, CFX&SLI, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, UEFI
- Sony Optiarc DVD±RW Writer, AD-5280S SATA, DVD±R: 24x, DVD+RW: 8x, DVD-RW: 6x, Bulk, BLACK
- AMD FX-8120 8-Core Processor, Socket- AM3+, 3.1Ghz, 125W, 8MB L2 + 8MB L3 Cache, 32nm
- OCZ SSD Agility 3 Series 2,5" 120GB, SATA 6 Gb/s (SATA3.0), 525MB/500MB/s read/write, SandForce® SF-2281
- Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR3 1600 mhz 4 x 4 gb. (Transplanted from the old motherboard - I know they work)
- Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 1024 mb GPU (Don't remember the brand name, but I know it works)
- Cooler Master HAF X big tower
- DELL 24" 1920x1200 monitor hooked up with a DVI-cable

*The issue:*

- No signal to the monitor when I power up
- No signal to the keyboard / mouse (no lights light up)

- I've connected all the cables like they should be, at least I think so.
- I've used an anti-static wrist thingie not to damage any electronics
- I've double and triple checked all connections from the PSU to the Mobo, they all seem to be connected properly. I also checked the PCI-E cables to the GPU.

- When I power up the computer, I hear all the fans spinning like they should
- The DVD-rom starts spinning normally
- There's a green LED light on the SSD which indicates all is good (I think)
- The GPU fan spins normally
- The Mobo has 8 blue LEDS lighting up, which indicates all 8 cores on the CPU are active
- There are no weird noises or beeps when I start it up
- The power LED on the front of the machine is blue like normal
- I've cleared CMOS before powering it up, just to make sure.

*Is there something I've forgotten to check, or overlooked? I really appreciate all the help I can get.*

The seal on the anti-static bag the Mobo came in was broken. Is that a bad omen? The stickers that usually cover parts of the mobo was also removed when I got it.

All the parts are new except the GPU, RAM and the case itself. (Which I know worked before)

I apologize if my English doesn't make sense, it's not my native language.

*I just found out that I'm missing one stand-off under the motherboard. Is that enough to cause such a problem? There are 9 stand-off holes, and I've only mounted 8 of them.*


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*



[B said:


> I just found out that I'm missing one stand-off under the motherboard. Is that enough to cause such a problem? There are 9 stand-off holes, and I've only mounted 8 of them.[/B]


That could possible, Also try with only 1 stick of ram


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

It is advisable to bench test a new system prior to install the components in the case to help avoid problems.
A missing standoff "shouldn't" cause a problem but it is possible.
Why 16GB of RAM?

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.
If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

The 16GB of RAM and 8 core CPU comes in handy when I'm using 3D Studio Max, AutoCAD, Photoshop CS5, Adobe Bridge, Premiere Pro and several other programs at once.

I'll try with one memory stick first, if that doesn't work I'll try the bench testing.. it took me 4 hours to disassemble the old parts, and assemble the new parts earlier.. I so much hate doing this.. lol

Okay, this is what I did:

- One memory stick didn't help. Tried to switch it with another memory stick, that didn't help either.

- I bench tested it. I disassembled the whole rig, putting the Mobo on the cardboard box, installing the GPU (making sure the end was off the edge), single memory stick, connected 12v ATX and the 24pin from the PSU, and made sure CPU and fan was plugged in. I then connected the monitor and keyboard and mouse. I started the thing using the screwdriver. Same result as before. So I then I connected my old PSU, but that didn't help either.

So basically I've ruled out RAM, PSU and case.

It's highly unlikely it's the CPU, right? And the GPU worked flawlessly before. 
Also, when I got the Mobo, the anti-static bag seal was ripped, meaning someone has opened it before. The stickers that normally cover the RAM slots were also removed. I have a suspicion this Mobo has been returned to the store before..

Any thoughts on this?

I've now filed a request at the web shop I bought it, to change it with another Mobo. I explained everything I've tested and done with it. I hope they accept.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

Did you hook up the two 6 pin Pci-e pwr connectors to the graphics card and the 8 pin cpu pwr plug to the motherboard?


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

Yes, I connected all three. Unfortunately that wasn't the problem. :/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

A quick Mobo test while you're waiting. Remove all the RAM and short the Power pins. Listen for any beeps from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

Thanks mate, good suggestion. But now everything is disconnected, and the mobo is back in its original box ready to be shipped back in 30 minutes. The return request was granted, so they will most likely test it themselves, and then send me a brand spanking new one. At least I hope so!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

Best of luck. When you get the new Mobo repeat the bench test before attempting to install in the case.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

I note a few bios upgrades for cpu usage and Msi site is awful in explaining this but I suspect you need the newest bios to use FX cpus on that board.
MSI Global ? Mainboard - 990FXA-GD65


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

The 990 chipset was designed for the FX series so the BIOS first release will work. All 990 series chipsets are designed for the AM3+ (FX) cpu's.


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, I bought that mobo because I knew it would work with FX processors. I think some of the 800-series will work too, but with a BIOS upgrade. I'll bench test it this time Tyree, that's for sure.  It should be on it's way back now, so hopefully I'll get a new one sometime in the beginning of next week. They don't work on Sundays here.. :/

Finally they've tested my mobo. They said it was tested OK, but they flashed it with the latest BIOS so that it could handle 8-core CPU. I thought the mobo supported 8-core CPUs right out of the box. It seems a bit weird to me.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*



Republic3D said:


> Finally they've tested my mobo. They said it was tested OK, but they flashed it with the latest BIOS so that it could handle 8-core CPU. I thought the mobo supported 8-core CPUs right out of the box. It seems a bit weird to me.


No they never pay any attention to what bios version is on the board, that is only done with the most current at date of manufacture. Now if they sit for a while then thats how the bios can be older than your purchase.


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

I know.. but I thought the whole point of the 990-series was that it supported 8-core from the beginning just like AMD_man said. But I was obviously mistaken. I certainly hope that it works when I get it back.


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

Okay, time for update again: *It works!!*

I finally got the mainboard back, and since I knew it worked (it was tested OK + updated BIOS at the shop), I built my computer again right away. I decided to install a Noctua CPU cooler.. which is gigantic. It has two huge heatsinks and two 140 mm fans on it, and is very quiet. The CPU cooler is so big, it blocked the space for my 4x4 GB 1600 mhz Corsair Vengeance RAM. So I had to switch those with some cheaper 4x2 GB 1300 mhz chips. That means I only have 8 GB RAM instead of 16, but hopefully it will be sufficient. Anyway, I fired it up after building it.. and for about 10 seconds I though.. OMG, it's not going to work.. cause nothing happend. Then it booted and said CPU had been changed, press F2 for Setup (probably because the shop tested the mainboard). It opend a UEFI BIOS.. super simple and looks nice. I installed Windows, and so far everything seems to work smooth. The OCZ SSD is super fast.. and so is the CPU.  

Windows Experience Index:

Processor: 7,5
RAM: 7,5
Graphics: 7,7
Gaming Graphics: 7,7
Primary HDD: 7,6

Thanks for helping me out everyone. Issue is fixed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded computer - No signal to the monitor - help!*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

